# animierte Gifs mit IR



## Blumenkind (29. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte mit ImageReady eine Art Laufbild erstellen, dass über eine Grafik von rechts nach links und zurück läuft, natürlich pixelgenau.

Kann ImageReady einen Verlauf zwischen mit Bild rechts und dem links erstellen, sodass in diesem Bereich das Bild einen Pixel weiter läuft, damit es einen glatten Verlauf ergibt?

MfG Blumenkind

Edit:
Gemeint ist so etwas wie in dem Videotutorial von leuchte
->[Adobe After Effects] Bewegung entlang eines Pfades 
Link 
Nur fehlt mir dafür After Effects und deshalb muss ich es mit IR probieren:/


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Juni 2003)

Ja - das ist möglich und zwar so:


----------



## Blumenkind (30. Juni 2003)

OK, das Einfügen hat nun geklappt, nur passiert rein gar nichts...


Edit: Habs nun hinbekommen!

Danke Mythos007

Nochmal kurz eine Frage:

Ist es möglich auch eine Drehbewegung (so Ventilator mäßig) zu erzeugen?

Ja schon, aber das würde ja einen ungeheuren Zeitaufwand bedeuten!

Ich habe mal die Animationen mit einem dunklen Hintergrund in einer Tabelle hinterlegt und nun wunder ich mich doch über die weißen Ränder an den Blumen.

In Photoshop und ImageReady sieht alles ganz normal aus, nur als .gif nicht

Link


Also ich meine so eine Art Drehbewegung:
Klick 

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand wie das erstellen wird?!


----------



## green (9. Juli 2003)

na also...denk mal nach!

falls dir nichts einfaellt:

wenn du gif's erstellst, ist es wie im daumenkino.
will meinen du machst einen "film" aus einzelnen frames.
und wenn du ein rad haben willst, dass sich drecht, dann brauchtst du bilder, die das rad in unterschiedlicher position zeigen.
d.h. du nimmst deine blume, rotierst sie um sagen wir 20-30 grad und speicherst das bild. da es ein sehr simples bils ist, duerfte es fast schon reichen wenn du 3-4 bilder hast die die blume jeweils in unterschiedlicher position zeigen.

was dann kommt ist feinarbeit, du musst die animation mit jeweils abwechselnden bildern versehen, dmait sich das rad dreht.

logisch?

probier ein wenig rum mit der zeit kriegst du ein gefuehl dafuer wann die blume sich am besten und passendsten dreht


----------



## Blumenkind (10. Juli 2003)

ja, das ist mir doch alles klar und das weiss ich auch.
Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob IR die Drehbewegung erstellen kann, ohne dass ich das Objekt in den verschiedenen Positionen erstellen muss.


----------



## Klon (10. Juli 2003)

Blumenkind wenn du nächstes mal noch etwas zu deinem Beitrag hinzufügen/ändern/löschen willst nutz BITTE in Zukunft den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Button unter deinen Beiträgen. Übersichtlich sind 4 Posts auf einmal absolut nicht.

Alle "kleinschreiber" möchte ich darauf hinweisen das wir eine Netiquette haben (rechts im Menü zu finden), also bitte in Zukunft auf die Groß/Kleinschreibung achten.


----------



## green (10. Juli 2003)

@blumenkinD:
icH habe noch kein animationsprogramM fuer gif's gesehen, mit dem man ein objekT bewegt animieren kann aus nur einem bilD, sprich dass es die drehbewegunG selber animiert.
es ist auch kein 3d programM, also kannst du auch nicht etwa die rueckseitE anzeigen lassen.


----------



## subzero (10. Juli 2003)

Also wer sich den Spass nimmt diesen Ventilator nicht selbst zum rotieren zu bringen, der tut mir leid 

Das is ne arbeit von MAXIMAL 5 Minuten!

STRG + T
und immer schön drehen....neues Frame erstellen..... und drehen.... neues Frame erstellen..... drehen...neues Frame erstellen..... usw.


----------



## Blumenkind (11. Juli 2003)

Leute, ich weiss schon selbst wie man so etwas von Hand erstellt,
nur bin ich tierisch faul 

Aber trotzdem danke für all die Ratschläge


----------



## green (11. Juli 2003)

/edit.

Sorry, ist down...


----------



## Hankman (12. Juli 2003)

In der Zeit wo du hier rumschreibst, hättest du das dreimal geschafft.. ;-) 

Naja.. Überings ist es manchmal nützlich beim rotieren SHIFT gedrückt zu halten, da sich das Objekt dann um genau 15° dreht, was eben sehr praktisch ist, wenn man es genau haben will.

Hank


----------



## fastfoodchecker (24. August 2003)

mit flash kann man das von alleine drehen lassen und es dann als gif speichern.


----------



## webbuddah (30. August 2003)

Falls es noch interessant ist:
IR starten - "Blume" öffnen - Aktionen - Drehen (starten) - Fertig 
Einfacher geht es nicht! Ich meine den Spaß im Handbuch gelesen zu haben, also ist das wie immer die erste Anlaufstelle  

webbi


----------



## blackseal (9. September 2003)

*Frage*

Will auch ne Animation machen habe da 5 .jpg files
unten das Animations dins sehe ich nur wie füge ich die alle ein dass sie alle unten stehten zb:.

----------------------------------------------------


bild1.jpg bild2.jpg .....
-----------------------

unten in der Leiste bei den Animationen ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen bzw. mich versteht jemand


----------



## Mark (9. September 2003)

Hi!

@Blackseal: FIle/Import/Folder as Frames, wobei die fünf Jpegs in einem Ordner liegen...
@Blumenkind: mit Deiner Anmerkung zu Faul zu sein, veräppelts Du jeden, der hier nicht zu Faul ist, Dir helfen zu wollen!


----------



## blackseal (9. September 2003)

*JUHU*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle antwort ok alles geht ääm mein Banner







habs gesehn sag nix ok trained und ich traind

Noch was wie macht man diese Bild?




Und dieses eigentlich nur die §D umrahmung wie geht die?


----------

